
A doctor who helped defeat smallpox explains what’s coming - emrah
https://www.wired.com/story/coronavirus-interview-larry-brilliant-smallpox-epidemiologist/
======
loopz
Good read!

CNN calls out gashlighting and untruths that makes employees stoop to becoming
puppets in order to work effectively around the person:

[http://www.edition.cnn.com/2020/03/19/politics/donald-
trump-...](http://www.edition.cnn.com/2020/03/19/politics/donald-trump-
coronavirus-china/index.html)

Media is experiencing what it's like to be the target of _gaslighting_ (yeah,
sounds funny, but really _really_ isn't).

Hopefully this will raise awareness how detrimental and destructive such toxic
behaviour is.

~~~
loopz
Contrast with: [https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/03/angela-merkel-
nails-...](https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/03/angela-merkel-nails-
coronavirus-speech-unlike-trump.html)

------
oblib
Thank you emrah.

This is definitely worth reading and sharing.

------
pmlnr
This language needs more commas. It took me a while to realize the title has
nothing to do with Doctor Who, the series.

~~~
mkl
I don't see a place to put commas that would help. "The Doctor, Who Helped
Defeat Smallpox, Explains..." would refer to a subject already introduced, and
there's no other way to separate "Doctor" and "Who" that I can see.

------
m0zg
> [Speaking of Trump] Saying it’s fake, by saying this is a Democratic hoax.

False. Trump referred to "politicizing" of the coronavirus by Democrats as
"their new hoax." He did not refer to the coronavirus itself as a hoax or call
it fake. You can criticize that he did not take it seriously enough to shut
down the economy sooner, and that'd be fair, but he did shut down air travel
from China on Jan 31, for which he was shat on at the time, as usual. Had he
not done that, we'd be dealing with 10x the number of cases now.

~~~
GuardianCaveman
Semantics are crazy here. This is their new hoax to me means “Democrats are
taking this and blowing it out of proportion.” How long did Fox News spin this
as a conspiracy and just like the flu and all is well before things got very
bad? Where are the test kits? Why was South Korea able to recognize and
respond with massive testing early but the US is not? And regarding his China
shutdown he was shat on because it was too little too late not because it was
considered too extreme. How many weeks or months were people unable to get
tested unless they met too strict criteria? How many people came through us
customs from Italy during its outbreak without an eyebrow raised or basic
questioning? If we want to play Monday morning quarterback had he ordered
screening early enough we’d be 10 times better than we are and maybe we could
have contained it.

